
LLMNR, Multicast DNS and Names on Your LAN - m_eiman
http://eiman.tv/blog/posts/lannames/
======
blinken
The real winner here is the link to this IETF mailing list post:
[https://www.ietf.org/mail-
archive/web/ietf/current/msg37103....](https://www.ietf.org/mail-
archive/web/ietf/current/msg37103.html)

------
frankel
Windows 10 implements mDNS and DNS-SD.

~~~
m_eiman
Oh, nice! I guess I won't have to clean up and finish my proxy script then :)

------
bartbes
Bit disappointing that it mentions a script that produces a bridge, then never
names it or links it.

~~~
m_eiman
It's because the script is barely a proof of concept that would need a bunch
of work to be useful in the real world.

But if you're feeling adventurous (sp?), have a look here:
[https://bitbucket.org/m_eiman/mdns_llmnr_proxy/overview](https://bitbucket.org/m_eiman/mdns_llmnr_proxy/overview)

